# Does my husband want to swing?....



## blindfaith (Mar 29, 2010)

I checked the porn type out like suggested, and the one I found was German Swingers... and quite a long video. Does this mean my husband wants to swing? My very unsexual husband? I know I will not swing with another couple, but should I go find a lesbian woman and ask husband if he wants to participate? I would not feel comfortable with a heterosexual woman as I dont want another woman into my husband that way... but if he wants to watch me??? Still not upset, just confused. Thanks for any insights.:scratchhead:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sometimes us guys will look at those sites just for the fantasy aspect. Even if you don't really plan to do it, its still fun looking at pics and reading interesting stories!

If the chance comes up, ask him. And of course, if you aren't comfortable with something, don't do it.

Good luck.


----------



## SweetiepieMI (Jan 22, 2010)

Ya theres all type of porn that guys can watch.... esp with it being so readily available... i wouldnt read into it too much, what guy hasnt looked at similar porn to that


----------



## momof6girls (Jan 11, 2010)

if he is looking does not mean he wants to act, but if he is low sexual anyway well swinging or bringing another women (not a les there into just girls it would be a bi women to look for) just think of this 
you love your hubby and you work him to finish or baby his needs not thinking about yours another women... well not so much so just be careful if you do pull another women in make sure your ok with it and plan to play with her alone (since hubby not able) and again you have to be ok with that.
ask yourself these questions... are you satisfied when your done a love making sestion with your hubby? (i mean not just sex but does he look out for you) if answer is NO then mmm what would another women feel? 
if he don't play up to par with you and he goes hog wild with the new girl how will that make you feel? (most not so warm and fuzzy feelings)
if he wants you two play in front of him and go farther than you ever have and watch? are you ready to be bi?

yep hard questions but real ones.


----------



## MMA_FIGHTER (Feb 2, 2009)

momof6girls said:


> if he is looking does not mean he wants to act, but if he is low sexual anyway well swinging or bringing another women (not a les there into just girls it would be a bi women to look for) just think of this
> you love your hubby and you work him to finish or baby his needs not thinking about yours another women... well not so much so just be careful if you do pull another women in make sure your ok with it and plan to play with her alone (since hubby not able) and again you have to be ok with that.
> ask yourself these questions... are you satisfied when your done a love making sestion with your hubby? (i mean not just sex but does he look out for you) if answer is NO then mmm what would another women feel?
> if he don't play up to par with you and he goes hog wild with the new girl how will that make you feel? (most not so warm and fuzzy feelings)
> ...


:scratchhead: punctuation.........try it.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

blindfaith said:


> I checked the porn type out like suggested, and the one I found was German Swingers... and quite a long video. Does this mean my husband wants to swing? My very unsexual husband? I know I will not swing with another couple, but should I go find a lesbian woman and ask husband if he wants to participate? I would not feel comfortable with a heterosexual woman as I dont want another woman into my husband that way... but if he wants to watch me??? Still not upset, just confused. Thanks for any insights.:scratchhead:


Him sharing that is good. Its being open.
Don't draw conclusion, speculate guess or ask us!

Ask Him. 

Seriously. Ask him straight up what his fantasies are, what if any of those would he want to make real.

Ask him.....communicate!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blindfaith (Mar 29, 2010)

I had asked him and he said that he thinks everything is great, there is nothing else he wants from me. Yet, today again he was home for a service man to come while I was out... and he went on porn site again. This time he searched MILF, Mature Sex and Older and Younger. 

We are both fairly attractive people. Although Since we met several years back, I have gained about 10 pounds and he seems quite interested in the larger breasts etc, doesnt think I am fat or anything. This may just be one of those mysteries that never gets figured out. I read another poster about a fetish getting in the way of the sex life... and it being good to get that out in the open.

I will post again if he and I ever talk about things of this nature and let you know. I do appreciate all your suggestions, thanks!


----------

